# Jeddah Saturday 7th April



## gwpaterson (May 22, 2010)

HI all, we are coming to Jeddah on Saturday and staying at Sheraton hotel, love to meet up with anyone who can share their experience of Saudi with us over a coffee, we are finalising my contract etc over the weekend so any help with living experience is a massive plus, we are a cpl in forties and children are staying in UK so no worries their, hope to hear from anyone 
Thanks

Sent from GavinPaterson


----------

